# Voodoo Priestess costume...need input



## Dawn! (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty cool! You might want to check out this site too. We ordered a Barbossa inspired costume & she did a great job. She has done Tia Dalma inspired costumes too. www.briellecostumes.com


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Dawn! Thanks for the link. I wish I could afford to buy one from her they are Amazing! That is definatelybwhat I have in mind. Glad I am starting early so hopefully I can find or make what is in my head by Halloween!


----------

